# vsftpd : localhost connection refused



## Dazz123 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi

I am trying to set up vsftpd as a server to allow a web page on an ISP to dial-up and grab images from a web-cam to be located at my kart racing track. 

I am running Redhat 9. I successfully got vsftpd working standalone by running the commmands
<usr/sbin/vsftpd &>
<ftp localhost>
I got all the expected responses. I could <ls> the directory OK.

I then modified the vsftpd.conf file to run from xinetd. 
now when I run:
<ftp localhost>
I get the response:
ftp : connect : connection refused
ftp>

vsftpd is running but I can't make a connection for test purposes. The log is empty.

Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong? I am only a Linux beginner so any help would be much appreciated.


My next step is to set up a guest login. I want to restrict who can dial-up and download images to prevent the phone being hogged. The aim is to regularly update a related webpage at the ISP.

Below is my vsftpd.conf file.



# Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf

#

# The default compiled in settings are very paranoid. This sample file

# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.

#

# Allow anonymous FTP?

anonymous_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

#write_enable=YES

#

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

local_umask=022

#

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

#anon_upload_enable=YES

#

# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create

# new directories.

#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES

#

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

#

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

xferlog_enable=YES

#

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=YES

#

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

#
# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

#
# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format

xferlog_std_format=YES

#

#YES Turns on per-command logging, FTP protocol commands, that is , triggered by
#but distinct from FTP user-space commands. Good for troubleshooting.

log_ftp_protocol=YES

#

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

#idle_session_timeout=600

#

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

#data_connection_timeout=120

#

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

#nopriv_user=ftpsecure

#

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

#

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that turning on ascii_download_enable enables malicious remote parties

# to consume your I/O resources, by issuing the command "SIZE /big/file" in

# ASCII mode.

# These ASCII options are split into upload and download because you may wish

# to enable ASCII uploads (to prevent uploaded scripts etc. from breaking),

# without the DoS risk of SIZE and ASCII downloads. ASCII mangling should be

# on the client anyway..

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

#

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

ftpd_banner=You have connected to the Kart Sport Webcam FTP server.

#

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd.banned_emails

#

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

#chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list

#

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

#ls_recurse_enable=YES


pam_service_name=vsftpd

#userlist_enable=YES

#enable for standalone mode

listen=NO

tcp_wrappers=YES




Regards

Dazz


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Can you list the steps you used to add vsftpd to xinetd?


----------

